# 38 Smith and Wesson



## Mechondo (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I have a 38 six shot revolver 2 1/2 inch barrel. Serial number V298264. I am trying to buy a holster for it but I don't know what model number it is.
If anyone can help me I would be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## tymekeeper (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to venture a guess that it's a Victory model, an early Military & Police type that was later identified as a
model 10. I have one that's been in the family since WWII, it has a 4" barrel and sn V175051. it is marked 
on the barrel "38 S&W Special ctg" and there is no model marked on the cyclinder crane, just an abbreviation repeat of the serial number.

Perhaps someone here knows a source where we can date a gun by looking up the serial number.


----------

